# danio fry?



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

ok so recently i trimmed a lot of my plants back and put the cuttings in my snail bowl for them to eat, 3 days later i look in the bowl (i do daily checks) and i find about 100-200 tine (1mm) fish swimming in the top of the bowl (bowl is UNheated)

ive gone through all my fish and narrowed it down to possibly being zebra danio fry or shrimp fry although it could be rasbora fry, if anyone has ever seen detail or breed these could i have information about how big they are at birth.

thanks

olie

am going out to get some egg layers liquifry food fairly soon


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Im sorry i dont have any info on these fish but all i no is to not keep the parents with fry because they will get eaten.
check out this link...
http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/fishspecies/l/aa060799.htm


----------

